# IPI or MLI - first time buyer which one



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Looking to purchase my first property, on my own with no kiddies. What I want to know is whether I should get Mortgage life insurance with critical illness or Income Protection Insurance? If I can't work then a lump some to pay the mortgage of is good, but I won't have an income for food and stuff. Is that right? With Income Protection I ask for enough to cover bills for living. Yer?

Any ideas? I tried the London and Country broke butI'm finding cheaper deals and the mortgage itself looks pricey to trying to look for mayself and then throw them back at him. Thanks guys.

P.S
Any pointers on a good place for insurance and maybe mortgage. I think Yorkshire look good and the insurance from Exeter Friendly and LV seem to be resonable.


----------

